

Ask HN: How do you know which startup concept to develop? - UnoriginalGuy

Ideas for startups are a dime a dozen; what really matters is trying one out and seeing how it does. But given a large number of reasonable ideas - how do you know which one to develop?<p>If you yourself started a company how did YOU know it was "the one?" And how did you quash your doubts?
======
johnmurch
You can try and fake a MVP and test it like Buffer -
[http://blog.bufferapp.com/idea-to-paying-customers-
in-7-week...](http://blog.bufferapp.com/idea-to-paying-customers-in-7-weeks-
how-we-did-it) and look at spending on landing page/traffic allowing you to
test multiple ideas at the same time and see which one sticks.

------
redspark
Basics of Lean Startup. Go through the loop until you find product/market fit.
At that point you should be able to develop the product with customers waiting
for your launch.

~~~
acoyfellow
I agree with this. I feel much less "confused" after reading The Lean Startup,
and start embracing the mentality.

